# Pine Island / Venice / Ozella Fishing Report 3.14.05



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Guess who's in FLA? It's ... Jake Ace.

Got into Sarasota at 10a and too bad, the 1st meeting I'd set up cancelled when I called to confirm ... awwwww.

So, I fished on a bridge going into Pine Island for a couple hours. Caught a little Sheepshead and a little Spadefish. There was a school of larger Spadefish, but I couldn't get them to hit.

Then I saw some bigger fish up close (either snook or speckled trout) so I caught a few small pinfish and threw them out ... had one big run but I pulled the hook.

Fished the South Venice Jetty for about 30 minutes then ... too much wind, only 1 other fisherman ... no bites there.

Then, working my way north for my Tuesday meeting, stopped at "Ozella" / Blackburn Ridge Road Bridge. Fished with a nice fellah, and I caught about 6 very large ladyfish, 1 good sized catfish, and a 19" speckled trout. 

Maybe I'll have a few hours tomorrow to see what I can do.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Jake,

Go back and get that Snook!


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I think I might just end up out there again tomorrow ... who knows what may happen to my meeting tomorrow. 

Who knows?

Who knows?

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------

